# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  cần tuyển kỹ sư cơ khí

## haianhelectric

Bên mình cần tuyển kỹ sư cơ khí( Cao đẳng hoặc Đại học) thiết kế và vận hành máy  cnc.
- Biết sử dụng thành thạo máy phay cnc.
- biết sử dụng phần mềm Mastercam.
- Biết sử dụng phần mềm Inventor càng tốt; cad.
- Vận hành máy plasma cnc ( không biết được đào tạo sau).
- Làm việc tại Hà Nội; lương từ 7T đến 10T.
- Liên hệ: Việt Anh- 0913209856.

----------


## lmkvietnam

> Bên mình cần tuyển kỹ sư cơ khí( Cao đẳng hoặc Đại học) thiết kế và vận hành máy  cnc.
> - Biết sử dụng thành thạo máy phay cnc.
> - biết sử dụng phần mềm Mastercam.
> - Biết sử dụng phần mềm Inventor càng tốt; cad.
> - Vận hành máy plasma cnc ( không biết được đào tạo sau).
> - Làm việc tại Hà Nội; lương từ 7T đến 10T.
> - Liên hệ: Việt Anh- 0913209856.


Làm ở chỗ nào hà nội vậy bạn? có yêu cầu về độ tuổi ko?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

biết nhiều vậy , chắc ko làm thợ , mở tiệm hết rồi .

----------


## thuhuong2301

Bên mình là một Công ty Nhà nước hàng đầu về lĩnh vực cơ khí.
    Hiện mình đang cần tuyển dụng kỹ sư cơ khí (làm việc tại Hà Nội - Bắc Ninh):
    - Tốt nghiệp chuyên ngành cơ khí, cao đẳng hoặc đại học (ưu tiên cơ khí chế tạo)
    - Kinh nghiệm 3 năm làm việc trở lên
    - Nắm vững các quy trình liên quan đến cơ khí chế tạo
    - Đọc hiểu bản vẽ, bóc tách được khối lượng vật liệu thì càng tốt
    - Có kỹ năng giao tiếp, đàm phán
    - Làm việc tại văn phòng, không phải dưới xưởng
    - Ưu tiên: biết lái xe, tiếng Anh
    Bạn nào quan tâm thì nhắn tin cho mình trên diễn đàn này hoặc alo: 0906 284 841

----------

